# Getting jbig2enc configured on FreeBSD?



## tingo (May 15, 2020)

Has anyone succeeded in getting jbig2enc configured, compiled and working on FreeBSD?
I cloned the github repo, the instructions is the common

```
./autogen.sh
./configure
make
```
Unfortunately, the configure step fails

```
tingo@kg-core2$ ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether make supports nested variables... yes
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for ar... ar
checking the archiver (ar) interface... ar
checking build system type... amd64-unknown-freebsd11.3
checking host system type... amd64-unknown-freebsd11.3
checking how to print strings... printf
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/local/bin/gsed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/local/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/local/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 196608
checking how to convert amd64-unknown-freebsd11.3 file names to amd64-unknown-freebsd11.3 format... func_convert_file_noop
checking how to convert amd64-unknown-freebsd11.3 file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for dlltool... no
checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n
checking for archiver @FILE support... no
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/local/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for sysroot... no
checking for a working dd... /bin/dd
checking how to truncate binary pipes... /bin/dd bs=4096 count=1
checking for mt... mt
checking if mt is a manifest tool... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... yes
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd11.3 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... no
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for g++... no
checking for c++... c++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd11.3 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether to use rpath... yes
checking for findFileFormatStream in -llept... no
Error! Leptonica not detected.
exit: Illegal number: -1
```
Normally, I can convince configure to behave using extra parameters (with a bit of help from google or other search engines), but this wasn't that easy.
And yes, leptonica is installed

```
root@kg-core2# pkg info lept*
leptonica-1.76.0_1
```
This on

```
root@kg-core2# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core2.kg4.no 11.3-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Mar 17 08:32:23 UTC 2020     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## memreflect (May 15, 2020)

When I compile stuff from source that requires Xorg, I need to add `CFLAGS='-I/usr/local/include' LDFLAGS='-L/usr/local/lib'` because /usr/local/* isn't searched by default.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2020)

memreflect said:


> When I compile stuff from source that requires Xorg, I need to add `CFLAGS='-I/usr/local/include' LDFLAGS='-L/usr/local/lib'` because /usr/local/* isn't searched by default.


With a "plain" compiler, yes, this is often needed. But those `./configure` scripts usually figure this out automatically. 



tingo said:


> ```
> checking for findFileFormatStream in -llept... no
> Error! Leptonica not detected.
> exit: Illegal number: -1
> ```


It's complaining about a missing dependency. graphics/leptonica looks like the one that's missing. Sometimes you need to tell the configure script where a library is stored, it may get installed in a different directory than the configure script expects. Are there any helpful options to set if you run `./configure --help`?


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2020)

No obvious helpful things in configure's --help output that I can see. Perhaps more eyes will help

```
tingo@kg-core2$ ./configure --help
`configure' configures jbig2enc 0.28 to adapt to many kinds of systems.

Usage: ./configure [OPTION]... [VAR=VALUE]...

To assign environment variables (e.g., CC, CFLAGS...), specify them as
VAR=VALUE.  See below for descriptions of some of the useful variables.

Defaults for the options are specified in brackets.

Configuration:
  -h, --help              display this help and exit
      --help=short        display options specific to this package
      --help=recursive    display the short help of all the included packages
  -V, --version           display version information and exit
  -q, --quiet, --silent   do not print `checking ...' messages
      --cache-file=FILE   cache test results in FILE [disabled]
  -C, --config-cache      alias for `--cache-file=config.cache'
  -n, --no-create         do not create output files
      --srcdir=DIR        find the sources in DIR [configure dir or `..']

Installation directories:
  --prefix=PREFIX         install architecture-independent files in PREFIX
                          [/usr/local]
  --exec-prefix=EPREFIX   install architecture-dependent files in EPREFIX
                          [PREFIX]

By default, `make install' will install all the files in
`/usr/local/bin', `/usr/local/lib' etc.  You can specify
an installation prefix other than `/usr/local' using `--prefix',
for instance `--prefix=$HOME'.

For better control, use the options below.

Fine tuning of the installation directories:
  --bindir=DIR            user executables [EPREFIX/bin]
  --sbindir=DIR           system admin executables [EPREFIX/sbin]
  --libexecdir=DIR        program executables [EPREFIX/libexec]
  --sysconfdir=DIR        read-only single-machine data [PREFIX/etc]
  --sharedstatedir=DIR    modifiable architecture-independent data [PREFIX/com]
  --localstatedir=DIR     modifiable single-machine data [PREFIX/var]
  --libdir=DIR            object code libraries [EPREFIX/lib]
  --includedir=DIR        C header files [PREFIX/include]
  --oldincludedir=DIR     C header files for non-gcc [/usr/include]
  --datarootdir=DIR       read-only arch.-independent data root [PREFIX/share]
  --datadir=DIR           read-only architecture-independent data [DATAROOTDIR]
  --infodir=DIR           info documentation [DATAROOTDIR/info]
  --localedir=DIR         locale-dependent data [DATAROOTDIR/locale]
  --mandir=DIR            man documentation [DATAROOTDIR/man]
  --docdir=DIR            documentation root [DATAROOTDIR/doc/jbig2enc-0.28]
  --htmldir=DIR           html documentation [DOCDIR]
  --dvidir=DIR            dvi documentation [DOCDIR]
  --pdfdir=DIR            pdf documentation [DOCDIR]
  --psdir=DIR             ps documentation [DOCDIR]

Program names:
  --program-prefix=PREFIX            prepend PREFIX to installed program names
  --program-suffix=SUFFIX            append SUFFIX to installed program names
  --program-transform-name=PROGRAM   run sed PROGRAM on installed program names

System types:
  --build=BUILD     configure for building on BUILD [guessed]
  --host=HOST       cross-compile to build programs to run on HOST [BUILD]

Optional Features:
  --disable-option-checking  ignore unrecognized --enable/--with options
  --disable-FEATURE       do not include FEATURE (same as --enable-FEATURE=no)
  --enable-FEATURE[=ARG]  include FEATURE [ARG=yes]
  --enable-silent-rules   less verbose build output (undo: "make V=1")
  --disable-silent-rules  verbose build output (undo: "make V=0")
  --enable-shared[=PKGS]  build shared libraries [default=yes]
  --enable-static[=PKGS]  build static libraries [default=yes]
  --enable-fast-install[=PKGS]
                          optimize for fast installation [default=yes]
  --disable-libtool-lock  avoid locking (might break parallel builds)
  --disable-rpath         Patches libtool to not use rpath in the libraries
                          produced.

Optional Packages:
  --with-PACKAGE[=ARG]    use PACKAGE [ARG=yes]
  --without-PACKAGE       do not use PACKAGE (same as --with-PACKAGE=no)
  --with-pic[=PKGS]       try to use only PIC/non-PIC objects [default=use
                          both]
  --with-aix-soname=aix|svr4|both
                          shared library versioning (aka "SONAME") variant to
                          provide on AIX, [default=aix].
  --with-gnu-ld           assume the C compiler uses GNU ld [default=no]
  --with-sysroot[=DIR]    Search for dependent libraries within DIR (or the
                          compiler's sysroot if not specified).

Some influential environment variables:
  CC          C compiler command
  CFLAGS      C compiler flags
  LDFLAGS     linker flags, e.g. -L<lib dir> if you have libraries in a
              nonstandard directory <lib dir>
  LIBS        libraries to pass to the linker, e.g. -l<library>
  CPPFLAGS    (Objective) C/C++ preprocessor flags, e.g. -I<include dir> if
              you have headers in a nonstandard directory <include dir>
  LT_SYS_LIBRARY_PATH
              User-defined run-time library search path.
  CPP         C preprocessor
  CXX         C++ compiler command
  CXXFLAGS    C++ compiler flags
  CXXCPP      C++ preprocessor

Use these variables to override the choices made by `configure' or to help
it to find libraries and programs with nonstandard names/locations.

Report bugs to <agl@imperialviolet.org>.
jbig2enc home page: <https://github.com/agl/jbig2enc>.
```


----------



## shkhln (May 15, 2020)

Have you checked configure.log? It's much more elaborate than console output.


----------



## acheron (May 15, 2020)

Configure with `env CFLAGS='-I/usr/local/include' LDFLAGS='-L/usr/local/lib' ./configure`
You'll have to edit src/Makefile and add the same flags to CXXFLAGS then execute `make`


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2020)

acheron said:


> Configure with `env CFLAGS='-I/usr/local/include' LDFLAGS='-L/usr/local/lib' ./configure`
> You'll have to edit src/Makefile and add the same flags to CXXFLAGS then execute `make`


Thanks!
I did

```
$ ./configure CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include" LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib" CXXFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include"
```
Then I didn't have to edit the Makefile afterwards.


----------

